# New handle



## roldogg (Jul 1, 2020)

Here’s a pic of a handle I just finished. I made it using spalted maple cast with cobalt blue epoxy resin, ivory pommel, ivory ferrule, and ivory, blue, and stainless steel spacers.


----------

